# Dianabol and Winstrol Oral Cycle?



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

hey guys a friend of mine has rang me up to see if i could sort him out for his first cycle

he is planning on running a dianabol and winstrol oral only cycle for 6 weeks . i have never personally heard of this just wanted to see what you guys thought about it . he said some guy in his gym has advised him to use this as his first cycle he is planning on running it like this

week1

dbol 25mg ed/winstrol 50ed

week2

dbol 25mg ed/ winstrol 50 ed

week3

dbol 30mg ed/ winstrol 50 ed

week4

dbol 30 mged / winstrol 50ed

week5

dbol 30mged/winstrol 50ed

week 6

dbol25mg ed / winstrol 50 ed

now to me this looks like it could place a lot of stress on the liver . have any of you guys ever ran a cycle like this or heard of it


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone at all


----------



## Juice (Feb 21, 2009)

Tell your mate to do his own research and not listen to random gym rats. If he's not dedicated enough to read through articles and forums for a few weeks and avoid health complications, then he's not dedicated enough to eat/sleep/train correctly either.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Juice said:


> Tell your mate to do his own research and not listen to random gym rats. *If he's not dedicated enough to read through articles and forums for a few weeks and avoid health complications, then he's not dedicated enough to eat/sleep/train correctly either.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

personally i would nto take two orals at once.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Tell him to stick to D-bol 30mg/ed for week 1 then 40mg/ed for 5 weeks.

6 weeks isn't really long enough in my opinion.

As romper stomper said I wouldn't do two orals at the same time, it would put alot of strain on the liver.


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

Only needs one oral if its a first cycle (or anytime for that matter) and no need to go 25-30mg and then back to 25mg on the dbol


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

if he insists on an oral only cycle, do either one or the other, 6-8 weeks max,30-40mg day. personally i would go for a test only first cycle


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

if his diet is nailed (which i am doubting for some reason...) then there is no problem using them both together,dont worry his liver wont fall out these are hardly enormous doses we're talking here,and he should see some nice results,another way i have commonly seen guys use winny/dbol if its all thats available is to use the dbol for the first 6-8 weeks then use winny for another 4 weeks or so once the dbol is finished.

Also there is no need to taper the doses.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

orite weeman he says his diet is good . would just a clomid and nova pct be ok for this cycle 100/50/50/50 clomid

40/20/20/20 nova


----------

